# Clomid after miscarriage



## leeli (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm new to FF and wanted to share my story and ask some questions - I hope that's ok 

We conceived DD with no problems at all - I have irregular periods and always have, and after three months of trying (despite not having had a period for five months prior to this) I found out I was pregnant and had a successful pregnancy, and she is wonderful and is now 3.

Two years ago we decided to try for another. After a year of nothing (and only two periods) we went to our local GP, who was rubbish for so many reasons which I will happily go into at another time. To cut a long story short, we visited a private GP who referred us to a consultant who prescribed two months' worth of Clomid 50mg and provera to induce my periods.

I didn't ovulate on either cycle and went back in mid-July - he upped the dosage to 100mg but tbh the whole thing was getting me down and so I decided not to take it all until September.

Lo and behold, three weeks ago I found out I was pregnant - couldn't work out whether the clomid has simply taken 7-8 weeks to make me ovulate or whether it had happened naturally. Thoughts?

Either way, I felt that the pregnancy would not stick. I just had a bad feeling about it from the beginning.

And then I miscarried last week.

I called my consultant to ask him when I can start again ( bearing in mind I have provera and clomid x2 cycles sitting in my drawer) and he said that because I rarely have periods, that I should wait for a minimum of 10 weeks - and then I should go and see him again before I try again.

This seems like such a long time and I can't work out why I have to wait so long - especially as most people only have to wait one cycle, so 4 weeks ,after a miscarriage. Either way I will have to induce a period with provera so I don't see why I can't start earlier.

Has anyone else been in this position??

I'm sorry for the long post. I'm looking forward to hearing about all of you.

x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Leeli

Sorry you've had no replies as yet. I will move your question to the crazy clomid cycle chatter board where they may be able to help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268952.216 .

I am so sorry to hear of your miscarriage and really hope that you are able to move on with your treatment soon.

Krissi x


----------

